# build of devel/flang-clang is failing



## Alain De Vos (May 18, 2022)

The build is failing and taking 400 dependent ports with it.
Error log,

```
[00:00:44] Message from ccache-3.7.12_3:
[00:00:44] 
[00:00:44] --
[00:00:44] NOTE:
[00:00:44] Please read /usr/local/share/doc/ccache/ccache-howto-freebsd.txt for
[00:00:44] information on using ccache with FreeBSD ports and src.
[00:00:44] ===>   flang-clang-7.0.g20191020_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/ccache - found
[00:00:44] ===>   Returning to build of flang-clang-7.0.g20191020_2
[00:00:44] ===========================================================================
[00:00:44] =======================<phase: lib-depends    >============================
[00:00:44] ===== env: USE_PACKAGE_DEPENDS_ONLY=1 USER=root UID=0 GID=0
[00:00:44] ===>   flang-clang-7.0.g20191020_2 depends on shared library: libxml2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libxml2.so)
[00:00:44] ===>   flang-clang-7.0.g20191020_2 depends on shared library: libedit.so.0 - found (/usr/local/lib/libedit.so.0)
[00:00:44] ===========================================================================
[00:00:44] =======================<phase: configure      >============================
[00:00:44] ===== env: NO_DEPENDS=yes USER=root UID=0 GID=0
[00:00:44] ===>  Configuring for flang-clang-7.0.g20191020_2
[00:00:46] ===>  Performing out-of-source build
[00:00:46] /bin/mkdir -p /wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/flang-clang/work/.build
[00:00:51] -- The C compiler identification is Clang 7.0.1
[00:00:51] -- The CXX compiler identification is Clang 7.0.1
[00:00:51] -- Detecting C compiler ABI info
[00:00:51] -- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
[00:00:51] -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/local/llvm70/bin/clang - skipped
[00:00:51] -- Detecting C compile features
[00:00:51] -- Detecting C compile features - done
[00:00:51] -- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
[00:00:52] -- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
[00:00:52] -- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/local/llvm70/bin/clang++ - skipped
[00:00:52] -- Detecting CXX compile features
[00:00:52] -- Detecting CXX compile features - done
[00:00:52] -- Found LLVM_CONFIG as /usr/local/bin/llvm-config70
[00:00:52] CMake Error at /usr/local/llvm70/lib/cmake/llvm/AddLLVM.cmake:3 (include):
[00:00:52]   include could not find requested file:
[00:00:52] 
[00:00:52]     DetermineGCCCompatible
[00:00:52] Call Stack (most recent call first):
[00:00:52]   CMakeLists.txt:93 (include)
[00:00:52] 
[00:00:52] 
[00:00:52] -- Linker detection: LLD
[00:00:52] CMake Error at /usr/local/llvm70/lib/cmake/llvm/HandleLLVMOptions.cmake:9 (include):
[00:00:52]   include could not find requested file:
[00:00:52] 
[00:00:52]     CheckCompilerVersion
[00:00:52] Call Stack (most recent call first):
[00:00:52]   CMakeLists.txt:95 (include)
[00:00:52] 
[00:00:52] 
[00:00:52] CMake Error at /usr/local/llvm70/lib/cmake/llvm/HandleLLVMStdlib.cmake:4 (include):
[00:00:52]   include could not find requested file:
[00:00:52] 
[00:00:52]     DetermineGCCCompatible
[00:00:52] Call Stack (most recent call first):
[00:00:52]   /usr/local/llvm70/lib/cmake/llvm/HandleLLVMOptions.cmake:10 (include)
[00:00:52]   CMakeLists.txt:95 (include)
[00:00:52] 
[00:00:52] 
[00:00:52] -- Performing Test C_SUPPORTS_FPIC
[00:00:52] -- Performing Test C_SUPPORTS_FPIC - Success
[00:00:52] -- Performing Test CXX_SUPPORTS_FPIC
[00:00:52] -- Performing Test CXX_SUPPORTS_FPIC - Success
[00:00:52] -- Building with -fPIC
[00:00:52] -- Performing Test SUPPORTS_FVISIBILITY_INLINES_HIDDEN_FLAG
[00:00:53] -- Performing Test SUPPORTS_FVISIBILITY_INLINES_HIDDEN_FLAG - Success
[00:00:53] -- Performing Test LINKER_SUPPORTS_COLOR_DIAGNOSTICS
[00:00:53] -- Performing Test LINKER_SUPPORTS_COLOR_DIAGNOSTICS - Success
[00:00:53] -- Performing Test C_SUPPORTS_FNO_FUNCTION_SECTIONS
[00:00:53] -- Performing Test C_SUPPORTS_FNO_FUNCTION_SECTIONS - Success
[00:00:53] -- Performing Test C_SUPPORTS_FFUNCTION_SECTIONS
[00:00:53] -- Performing Test C_SUPPORTS_FFUNCTION_SECTIONS - Success
[00:00:53] -- Performing Test CXX_SUPPORTS_FFUNCTION_SECTIONS
[00:00:53] -- Performing Test CXX_SUPPORTS_FFUNCTION_SECTIONS - Success
[00:00:53] -- Performing Test C_SUPPORTS_FDATA_SECTIONS
[00:00:53] -- Performing Test C_SUPPORTS_FDATA_SECTIONS - Success
[00:00:53] -- Performing Test CXX_SUPPORTS_FDATA_SECTIONS
[00:00:53] -- Performing Test CXX_SUPPORTS_FDATA_SECTIONS - Success
[00:00:53] CMake Warning (dev) at /usr/local/llvm70/lib/cmake/llvm/HandleLLVMOptions.cmake:767 (option):
[00:00:53]   Policy CMP0077 is not set: option() honors normal variables.  Run "cmake
[00:00:53]   --help-policy CMP0077" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy command to
[00:00:53]   set the policy and suppress this warning.
[00:00:53] 
[00:00:53]   For compatibility with older versions of CMake, option is clearing the
[00:00:53]   normal variable 'LLVM_ENABLE_EH'.
[00:00:53] Call Stack (most recent call first):
[00:00:53]   CMakeLists.txt:95 (include)
[00:00:53] This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.
[00:00:53] 
[00:00:53] CMake Warning (dev) at /usr/local/llvm70/lib/cmake/llvm/HandleLLVMOptions.cmake:768 (option):
[00:00:53]   Policy CMP0077 is not set: option() honors normal variables.  Run "cmake
[00:00:53]   --help-policy CMP0077" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy command to
[00:00:53]   set the policy and suppress this warning.
[00:00:53] 
[00:00:53]   For compatibility with older versions of CMake, option is clearing the
[00:00:53]   normal variable 'LLVM_ENABLE_RTTI'.
[00:00:53] Call Stack (most recent call first):
[00:00:53]   CMakeLists.txt:95 (include)
[00:00:53] This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.
[00:00:53] 
[00:00:53] CMake Warning (dev) at /usr/local/llvm70/lib/cmake/llvm/HandleLLVMOptions.cmake:847 (option):
[00:00:53]   Policy CMP0077 is not set: option() honors normal variables.  Run "cmake
[00:00:53]   --help-policy CMP0077" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy command to
[00:00:53]   set the policy and suppress this warning.
[00:00:53] 
[00:00:53]   For compatibility with older versions of CMake, option is clearing the
[00:00:53]   normal variable 'LLVM_EXPORT_SYMBOLS_FOR_PLUGINS'.
[00:00:53] Call Stack (most recent call first):
[00:00:53]   CMakeLists.txt:95 (include)
[00:00:53] This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.
[00:00:53] 
[00:00:54] -- Found PythonInterp: /usr/local/bin/python3.8 (found version "3.8.13") 
[00:00:54] -- Looking for sys/resource.h
[00:00:54] -- Looking for sys/resource.h - found
[00:00:54] -- Clang version: 7.0.1
[00:00:56] -- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
[00:00:56] See also "/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/flang-clang/work/.build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".
[00:00:56] *** Error code 1
[00:00:56] 
[00:00:56] Stop.
[00:00:56] make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/flang-clang
[00:00:56] =>> Cleaning up wrkdir
[00:00:56] ===>  Cleaning for flang-clang-7.0.g20191020_2
[00:01:10] build of devel/flang-clang | flang-clang-7.0.g20191020_2 ended at Wed May 18 13:30:03 CEST 2022
[00:01:10] build time: 00:01:11
[00:01:10] !!! build failure encountered !!!
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 18, 2022)

I removed the references to flang ,see if this fixes.


----------

